# Running rotary machine from water bottles



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi all , does anyone run their ' plumbed in ' machine from 5/15 litre water bottles ? I will be upgrading to a rotary machine in the next few months and running off bottled water sounds a good idea considering the water quality / hardness in my area , also saves buying filters etc .


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Many coffee carts run this method. You'll need a few extra pieces of equipment other than just the water bottle though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I do it without any other equipment. Aim is to plumb in in the next few months but it's fine as a temporary solution but rotaries aren't designed to 'suck' long term from what i've been told.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Best to use a Flojet setup (eg http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cafe-supplies/mobile-coffee-cart-components)


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Just ensure that your water bottle is on the same level as your machine. A small in-line one way valve is also useful, to prevent the pump from "drying out".


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

If any of you guys is interested I have an 'as new' Flojet I was going to sell (but never got round to).

It's pumped one bottle of water through it.

...not sure if it needs to go in the For Sale section tho...?


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

I feed my machine - a rotary pump driven Izzo Alex from a bottle of volvic, I just took the silicone hose from the machine's own tank, extended it and is placed straight into the volvic bottle. Have done for years and works fine.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

HizerKite said:


> I feed my machine - a rotary pump driven Izzo Alex from a bottle of volvic, I just took the silicone hose from the machine's own tank, extended it and is placed straight into the volvic bottle. Have done for years and works fine.


Love this! How did you extend the hose?


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

I just literally stuck another piece of silicone hose into the existing one. I'm actually taking the machine to bits this morning to give it a service and thorough clean. It would be better to buy a new longer silicone hose and just connect directly to the machine which I will do eventually. Sometimes I get an air bubble when I change the bottle and hear the pump protesting, if it dies, I'll just fit a new one ;o)

View attachment 5601


View attachment 5602


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

I forgot to mention, the hose from the overpressure valve on the pump just goes into the machine's own water tank which I have to remember to empty every few weeks.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a Fracino Classic plumb in machine and just stick the hose in the 15litre water bottle, it's on the same level. Had to prime the pump with water first and have had no problems at all.

The pump doesn't pump air so make sure it doesn't run dry.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Milanski said:


> If any of you guys is interested I have an 'as new' Flojet I was going to sell (but never got round to).
> 
> It's pumped one bottle of water through it.
> 
> ...not sure if it needs to go in the For Sale section tho...?


If this is cheap enough I'll try it, but don't think it'll make much difference as getting decent pressure.


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

HizerKite said:


> I feed my machine - a rotary pump driven Izzo Alex from a bottle of volvic, I just took the silicone hose from the machine's own tank, extended it and is placed straight into the volvic bottle. Have done for years and works fine.


Why do you not just use the tank ?


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

emin-j said:


> Why do you not just use the tank ?


Couple of reasons, the tank is difficult to access due to the machine being positioned with the back under a kitchen cupboard, also the tank gets really warm and smells of plastic so is easier to just use from a bottle.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> If any of you guys is interested I have an 'as new' Flojet I was going to sell (but never got round to).
> 
> It's pumped one bottle of water through it.
> 
> ...not sure if it needs to go in the For Sale section tho...?


Yes please in the sale section .

thanks .


----------

